# #10 Pick: Andrew Bynum (Everything Andrew here)



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Andrew Bynum*

Andrew Bynum DraftCity.com profile

Best case scenario: Shaquille O'Neal :|

Worst case scenario: Desagana Diop

Age: 17
Height: 7'
Weight: 280


First of all, it's not a good sign when you're 7-foot 300-pound (almost) center and you're not even projected to be a lottery pick. Basically he seems to be the very definition of a project. But I don't care if he is closer to Diop, with a #10 pick I'd grab him anyway. He'll never be as good as Shaq but if he improves any at all I don't see why he couldn't be a serviceable NBA center, unless he just doesn't give a crap like Chris Taft. I'm curious to see how he does in his workouts and if he can boost his stock some. He's already committed to go to UCONN and won't stay in the draft unless he's a projected lottery pick.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Locke said:


> Andrew Bynum DraftCity.com profile
> 
> Best case scenario: Shaquille O'Neal :|
> 
> ...


no, please no, not another black superman.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

I dont think picking him up @ #10 would be a good idea. I wouldnt mind if they pick him up in the 2nd round though


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Ghiman said:


> I dont think picking him up @ #10 would be a good idea. I wouldnt mind if they pick him up in the 2nd round though


supposedly,if he is not assured og being a lottery pick,hes gonna pull out and play for Uconn


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

He's staying in the draft. It's likely he's gotten a guarantee from somebody. I'd take him at #10 if I'm the Lakers. It's likely if this guy would've gone to UCONN he would've been a #1 pick in a couple of years.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Locke said:


> He's staying in the draft. It's likely he's gotten a guarantee from somebody. I'd take him at #10 if I'm the Lakers. It's likely if this guy would've gone to UCONN he would've been a #1 pick in a couple of years.


I am with you..take a look at this



> Bynum was quite possibly the biggest snub for the physicals at the Chicago Pre-Draft Camp, but has really put up some impressive numbers for a player of his size in his private workouts. “I measured out at 7’0 ¼ barefoot, I have a 7’6 wingspan, I have a 37 inch vertical off of one step and a 33 inch vertical from a standstill.” Andrew went on to say “I was never put on the bench for the bench press, so I’m not sure what my exact numbers are. I do know that my standing reach was 9’3 or 9’4.”


hes way more ready than the big russian stiff,and he didnt drop out either...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

Bynum would be an o.k. pick, but do we really need him? He is a project, and another Dasagna Diop would be bad


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Teezy said:


> Bynum would be an o.k. pick, but do we really need him?


HELL YES! Put it this way: there are no sure things in a draft, and the players who are as close as you can get to "a sure thing" are taken earlier. We'd be using a #10 pick on him. I think the reward of him paying off is too much to pass up, especially at this low price. Even if he's nothing but a big garbage man he's better than what we're going to find in free agency or, most likely, via trade. This is only if the Lakers can't move up though. If they can they should take someone who's not quite so raw. Besides, if we're counting on a rook to come in and make that big a difference right off the bat we're in trouble anyways.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



> Big high school center Andrew Bynum canceled a Wednesday workout in New Jersey, a Nets source told Insider. His representative claimed that Bynum had a promise in the lottery and was shutting down the rest of his workouts. Speculation has run rampant that either the Lakers at No. 10 or the Timberwolves at No. 14 have made the deal.


-espn


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Locke said:


> HELL YES! Put it this way: there are no sure things in a draft, and the players who are as close as you can get to "a sure thing" are taken earlier. We'd be using a #10 pick on him. I think the reward of him paying off is too much to pass up, especially at this low price. Even if he's nothing but a big garbage man he's better than what we're going to find in free agency or, most likely, via trade. This is only if the Lakers can't move up though. If they can they should take someone who's not quite so raw. Besides, if we're counting on a rook to come in and make that big a difference right off the bat we're in trouble anyways.


Locke,can you realistically see the Zen Master coming back and drafting a raw but potentially great player??
Zeke has been unusually quiet regarding Bynum..Not a peep..I cant see Phil going after him as I think you guys are alot closer to being very competitive than the knicks..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

Kid could be the next monster in the NBA. Not quite Shaq, but as close as you can get. Think Eddy Curry, but with some heart, concentration and mental toughness (basically Curry if he was as good at defense, rebounds and blocks, as he is in scoring), or he could simply be a 7 foot version of Mike Sweetney. Not bad either. (I know it's a bad choice of word with his heart ailments, but the guy does lack "heart")

15 PPG, 9 RPG, 3 BPG I predict in his rookie season.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



truth said:


> Locke,can you realistically see the Zen Master coming back and drafting a raw but potentially great player??


Honestly, no. I wish they'd take the chance but I doubt they'd do it.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

The new agreement opens up the NBDL as a true minor league system. We could now draft a HS or Euro player and send him to the NBDL for up to two years. 

If we end up keeping both 2nd round picks I would strongly suggest we take the best young prospect available with 1 of the picks and develop him as opposed to drafting a guy who's as good as he's going to get.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Locke said:


> Honestly, no. I wish they'd take the chance but I doubt they'd do it.


I think we'd pull the trigger on a kid like Bynum. For starters, we need some size on this team. May, Frye, and that kid from Arizona St. are really the only big men that have an abundance of experience that we'll be a ble to draft at #10. All the other big kids are young and raw. If we go big, we'd be in a tough spot no matter who we choose. Bynum is a true C prospect whereas the other guys are more PF-types. Obviously, we have a need at both positions but I'd much rather have a top notch C than PF. I can see Phil taking a kid like Bynum and trying to mold him into a dominant big man like Shaq. Besides, like Phil said, he's trying to take gradual steps with this team. He doesn't really expect to win right off the bat. A kid like Bynum might not help you as much right now but in 2-3 years he could be an All Star. Phil might only be signed for 3 years but I can see him coming back to the team if Bynum develops into a dominant big man.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Pinball said:


> I think we'd pull the trigger on a kid like Bynum. For starters, we need some size on this team. May, Frye, and that kid from Arizona St. are really the only big men that have an abundance of experience that we'll be a ble to draft at #10. All the other big kids are young and raw. If we go big, we'd be in a tough spot no matter who we choose. Bynum is a true C prospect whereas the other guys are more PF-types. Obviously, we have a need at both positions but I'd much rather have a top notch C than PF. I can see Phil taking a kid like Bynum and trying to mold him into a dominant big man like Shaq. Besides, like Phil said, he's trying to take gradual steps with this team. He doesn't really expect to win right off the bat. A kid like Bynum might not help you as much right now but in 2-3 years he could be an All Star. Phil might only be signed for 3 years but I can see him coming back to the team if Bynum develops into a dominant big man.


I agree with that 100%. It's just different seeing Phil coming in trying to build something rather than trying to win it all right away. When he was here before we always went for the more polished players, but then again we always drafted in the high 20s, so now that that's not the case hopefully we'll take a different approach.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



> I think we'd pull the trigger on a kid like Bynum. For starters, we need some size on this team. May, Frye, and that kid from Arizona St. are really the only big men that have an abundance of experience that we'll be a ble to draft at #10. All the other big kids are young and raw.


Someone must have guaranteed him being selected as he cancelled workouts in Ny and Tor..I think the last team he worked out for was the lakers..I cant imagine he has the onions to be posturing....

I would immediately cross May off that list.He is 6'7" with T-Rex arms..Hes got a sub 9ft standing reach and thats barely Power foward measurements ..unless you are a super stud like Ben Wallace,Charles barkley or larry Johnson(pre injury)..

Frye is interesting though hes only 6'9 1/2" with a 31" vertical..He has shown suprising upper body strength with 19 reps of 185,which is super considering his long wingspan....

I think whoever passes on Bynum will regret it 3 years down the road



> 15 PPG, 9 RPG, 3 BPG I predict in his rookie season.


I do think that is overly optomistic..I would be suprised if Bogut does that let alone a very raw hs kid


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

what round is Andrew Bynum predicted at?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Lakermike05 said:


> what round is Andrew Bynum predicted at?


hes predicted to be a late first rounder,but cancelled his workouts with NY who is drafting 8.Supposedly he worked out with the lakers...After thinking about it,I think the Knicks made the "guarantee"...If the lakers made it at #10,you probably wouldnt cancel your workouts with teams who draft higher..
I think its Zeke not wanting to tip his hand...His mind is made up..Toronto would have been a possibility,but they drafted the big stiff Arajuo last year and cant afford 550 pounds of beef rotting on the bench


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

My only question is if Raymond Felton is available at 10 what happens?

Pro:

- N.C player/ Mitch connection
- Very fast
- Has huge upside
- Long arms
- Creates steals and fastbreak opportunities
- Best PG that will probably be available

Cons:

- Measured in around 5'11/6'0
- Would he fit the triangle
- Can he be a spot up jump shooter


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Andrew Bynum has a 2nd workout*

from balance @ LG:
http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=2908


Just writing to give you a quick update on Bynum.
*For the second time in the last month, the HS school phenom Bynum worked out for LA on Saturday morning. This time around, the Lakers were not interested in his athletic prowess.* They know what they get from this kid
and they're impressed with his footwork, hand eye coordination,
soft touch around the basket, and his strength. Apparently,
Jim Calhoun from UConn told Laker staff that Bynum would
have started at UConn his freshman year and become an offensive
first option inside because there was not one college player who could stop
the kid 5 feet around the basket. The Saturday work out was more
about his ability to learn "triangle embedded sets". LA basically wants to
know how well/fast Bynum can learn and assimilate a system (the triangle). The kid passed with flying colors. He ran the sets with intensity
and was very fluid in running them. Reportedly, some staff joked that
Bynum ran the sets better than Mihm (he's been working on learning the tri) and Shaq (when Jackson first arrived). They don't think that he'll start
right away because Bynum will need to learn about pacing, spacing, and the general nuances of the game in real game situations. The biggest plus is that Bynum has a decent stroke from 10-15 ft (inconsistent but something he can improve). For LA, he projects as a 5-8 min player next season. They are seriously considering him as I posted a day ago. LA Times confirmed Lakers interest in Bynum and Vasquez as possible #10 options today. Vasquez worked out late last week but I don't know how he did. Vasquez, however, is also looking as a strong possibility because Utah who was high on him was dissapointed that he bailed on them in favor of coming to California. Utah was seen as Vasquez's possible destination so now he may fall but not past the lottery. One last line of news: LA has lots of power in determining how picks will turn out afterall. Jackson has been proactive in this draft/offseason. He has advised Mitch to call in a few more workouts (2nd workouts with top 15 players) with hopes of stirring even more confusion in the draft and landing a player they desire who would otherwise not be available at #10. Basically, when LA calls a player they come to workout. Other teams try to follow the lead and try to call that player in but are rejected. Mind games indeed!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

This kid's still my first choice if we keep the #10.


----------



## AutoShackMotorSports (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Teezy
> Bynum would be an o.k. pick, but do we really need him?
> 
> ...


DeSagana Diop
Michael Olowakandi
Jason/ Jarron Collins
Kwame Brown
Brendan Haywood
DeAngelo Collins

for Bynum to be anywhere near the same universe as Shaq, he needs to go to college....otherwise, he's gonna be a waste unless a team plans on drafting him to develop him (and the Lakers are looking at NOW rather than later) He's all smokescreen from Mitch so that someone else drafts him higher and someone real good (ie., Felton, Granger, Green) falls to us. Bigger is not always better, ask Iverson


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*








*Name:* Andrew Bynum
*Position:* Center (Rank: #3) | 7-0, 300 | Age: 17
*From:* St. Joseph HS (NJ)
*Draft Projection:* No. 10 to 20 overall

*Summary:* The big kid is raw, but he's stunned teams with his skills and size in workouts.

_*Rumors abound that the Lakers have made him a promise at No. 10.*_

*Info - Not an Article*

Apparently, he has worked out only for Lakers and Blazers. That's what I heard on ESPNEWS two nights ago.

I like the kid but I don't know if Phil will like this move since he's straight coming out from school. With the first pick, if we want to focus on front court, mature and proven winner, I prefer Ike Diogu over Andrew Bynum.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

I couldn't agree with you more. It is from ESPN Insider, so we should have hope that this isn't true. I really don't want Bynum, unless it's later in the draft.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

Bynum is definitly a project, i think he could be really good in maybe 4 yrs. but he certainly isnt nba ready now imo.

But he may be worth the wait imo 7ft 300lbs 7'6" wing span, good hands and pretty athletic for his size


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

Doesnt mean it's true, but if it is it wont matter if we like him or not. Supposedly Portland wants him, and plans to draft him at six. Seems a little high to me, but seems like all these teams interested in him after recent workouts.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

Looks like Eddy Curry to me. Like, actually looks like him.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

I think it will either be him, granger or felton.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

Hearing how Granger could be as high as 5, I'd be happy with him even if he is another SF. Of course, I would prefer Felton. :yes:

Bynum? No...this kid seems like he is 2 or 3 years away from even being a somewhat solid contributor. Even Gerald Green or Martell Webster could help us in half that amount of time.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

Does Dsegana Diop ring a bell? Don't do it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

Ugh then we'll do it..


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

if Portland takes him at 6...it's possible Raymond Felton falls into our hands, or Gerald Green...depending on what Charlotte and Toronto wants to do...the SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

felton maybe........but green.....hell no not a chance ever


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

If there was actually a promise given to Bynum, I think an interesting question is would they go through with that promise even if Felton was still available?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

Yaaaaaaaaaaay! 

_*Hit it*_

At Center, 7'0 300 lbs from St. Joseph HS, Andrew Bynum.

:djparty:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*



Lynx said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaay!
> 
> _*Hit it*_
> 
> ...



:banana: :banana: :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

i found his myspace, looks pretty real

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=8750639&Mytoken=20050521112043


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

I checked that out right when we drafted the guy and he was online withinh 20 minutes of being drafted.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

Fellas, I am sold on this kid after reading his comment about bringing back skyhook.  Next season will be a challenge for him no doubt, a big transition from High School to NBA level. Down the road, I see alot of good things happenin'... :rock:



*Lakers Take 17-Year-Old Center at No. 10*










EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Instead of shooting for immediate help following one of the worst seasons in franchise history, the Los Angeles Lakers looked to the future Tuesday night, making 17-year-old center Andrew Bynum the youngest player ever taken in the NBA draft.

The Lakers took Bynum with the 10th overall selection despite the fact that highly touted, experienced players such as Sean May, Hakim Warrick, Joey Graham and Antoine Wright were available. All might have made an immediate contribution to a team that missed the playoffs this season for just the second time since 1976.

But Bynum's potential was too much for the Lakers to overlook.

*"He's a player we scouted numerous times," general manager Mitch Kupchak said. "You don't get an opportunity to get a center very often. He's been recognized as one of the best centers in high school basketball.

"If he works and he's competitive, he has a chance to be a very good center. He is truly a back-to-the-basket center. We're very happy that we have a player we can plug into the `5' spot. One thing we particularly needed going forward was a center."*

The Lakers know all about star centers, with George Mikan, Wilt Chamberlain, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar and Shaquille O'Neal among the pivot men of their past.

All were focal points of championship teams.

*"I want to bring back the skyhook, which Kareem left behind there," Bynum said. "That's one of my favorite shots. I know a lot about Shaq, I'm compared to Shaq because of my body type. (But) I can hit my free throws."* :laugh: (Take that, Shaq) 

Bynum said he shot 75 percent from the foul line.

Bynum, a 7-foot, 285-pounder, averaged 22 points, 16 rebounds and five blocked shots as a senior at St. Joseph High in Metuchen, N.J., last season, and 17 points, 14 rebounds and seven blocks as a junior. He turns 18 on Oct. 27, making him 17 years, eight months and two days old when drafted.










*"It feels great," Bynum said. `I've always wanted to be a Laker, and I am one right now."* :banana:

*Kupchak said that Phil Jackson, who signed a three-year contract to coach the Lakers earlier this month, had seen Bynum work out, and was "completely on board" with the decision.

"I think he's as impressed as we were with the workout," Kupchak said.

Bynum said he expected to be drafted by the Lakers after working out for them.

"I went up to L.A. and did pretty good in all the things they laid out for me to do," he said. "They were talking very highly of me and they liked me a lot. The Lakers made a good decision."*

Jackson, who watched the draft from his vacation home in Montana, said at the time he was hired he didn't expect the Lakers to be serious championship contenders during the length of his contract.

Considering his lack of experience, Bynum doesn't figure to change that.

Kupchak said just last Friday he didn't believe the Lakers would take a high school player in the first round.

*"I thought it was unlikely that he'd be there," Kupchak said. "As the draft progressed, I think it helped us to make Andrew available."*

The player to join the Lakers out of high school was current star Kobe Bryant, drafted by Charlotte nine years ago and immediately traded to Los Angeles for Vlade Divac.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

man i cant believe the lakers have chosen someone as old as i am :biggrin: 


btw i saw that myspace....he has all these girl colors in them..what up wit that


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

At least you guys didn't draft a Louis Williams. 

You guys should be happy. You stole the #1 overall pick from the 2007 draft.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

I don't care if Bynum is Shaq or not as long as he can rebound and play defense.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

from May 24th, DraftExpress.com: 

Within the past few days, DraftExpress had the chance to speak with 7'0 early entrant Andrew Bynum, receiving updates on his current draft preparations as well as what will be the considerations that would lead him to stay in the draft. The New Jersey native and UCONN commit was considered a bit of a surprise to enter the draft, as he had stated many times over and over again that he planned on attending college. Obviously, the opportunity of possibly becoming a lottery pick was a bit too hard to pass up.

The high school senior has two workouts planned in preparation for the draft to show scouts his improved physique and impressive skill set for such a young player. "I will be working out June 4th and 18th in Manhattan", Bynum told DraftCity. "I am not sure of the exact times or location, but I should know pretty soon."

Throughout our conversation, Bynum mentioned that he will not be playing in the Nike World Tournament in Douai, France as previously reported. He is currently going through quite a rigorous training schedule, and plans on being in Chicago June 7-13 for the physical testing during the NBA's Pre-Draft camp.

*"My normal day basically goes like this. I wake up at 5:00 am and go jogging. I then head right to the weight room and hit the weights. When I'm done lifting, I go to the gym and train with my personal trainer for around 2 hours or so. Then I take some time off and relax a bit, playing video games and talking on the phone mostly. In the evening, I go to the gym for a second session with my personal trainer." The training that the McDonald's All American is going through is clearly working, as he is now reportedly in the best condition of his life and has dropped down to 275 lbs.*

http://www.draftexpress.com/dedaily.php?p=329


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

I didn't know Bynum was a honor student?!!!???

Phil will LOVE teaching this kid. Just hearing that he is studious put the pick up some notches considering his coach is the greatest basketball mind to ever live.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...story?coll=la-home-headlines&track=hppromobox


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*



Drewbs said:


> I don't care if Bynum is Shaq or not as long as he can rebound and play defense.


yea good point


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

Most of the time, it is a lot easier for a big man to make a big impact in the league early rather than a wing player. So far I like his attitude alot and its gonna help him excel. With his size its hard not to make an impact as long as he has enough minutes (which he won't cause of Phil Jackson). He has ideal size, good low post moves, rebounding, supposedly good athleticism, and I think he has the tools to become as dominant as Shaq, someday. They were almost the same size in their rookie years, except Shaq had good college experience. Shaq had a great year, and although I don't expect Bynum to average those same numbers, Bynum will still play a crucial role on the Lakers. And if you really look at it, this will really help our defense just because of his presence.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

No... it usually takes more time for a big man to develop. Shaq was Shaq. Theres a difference between Shaq and Bynum. Shaq was a sure of a thing as you could get in the draft. Hes a project right now. Again, I really don't think he'll be that dominant center, but just him being 7'0 and 275 with a big build already almost puts him ahead of Mihm.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



AutoShackMotorSports said:


> DeSagana Diop
> Michael Olowakandi
> Jason/ Jarron Collins
> Kwame Brown
> ...


Now that Bynum's here, let's please stop trying to compare him to our old center.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Jaj said:


> My only question is if Raymond Felton is available at 10 what happens?
> 
> Pro:
> 
> ...


As a Bobcats fan, I'm not dissapointed that we got Felton as I thought taht I would have been picking him at 5 and all.

As a Lakers fan, Felton wouldn't have fit into the system. Look at the two rosters. The Bobcats next season are going to have an uptempo roster with 2 big men who can run the floor and athletic wings. The Lakers under Phil Jackson is going to be a more methodical offensive team. Felton can be a spot up jumpshooter, but hes not really a great off the dribble, pull up jumpshooter, which is where I worry about him in Charlotte. Also, for Felton's talents to be fully utilized, he needs to control the ball. The Lakers have 2 heavy ball handlers already, and it would have reduced Felton to little more than jumpshooter who occasionally will control the ball and make some plays, but never really taking advantage of his quickness.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

When Shaq came into the NBA he was a chiseled 295 with great quickness and explosive leaping ability. Bynum has a lot of baby fat.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

i was reading about young andrew here and it says that the kid plays with alot of heart...i mean losing 25 pounds is a good start so i think he can give us 6 and 4 off the bench this year


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

As for how quickly the kid will pick up the triangle, Bynum was a 3.6 student and scored a 1050 on his SAT (old version) at a fairly difficult school (same as Jay Williams). His favorite subject is physics. I think he'll pick up the offense quicker than most big men. What we need to work on with this kid is his conditioning, footwork, and shooting touch. I think his understanding of the offense and his responsibilities on the floor will come with playing time. I think 8-10 minutes a night is ideal for his development. Hopefully, he'll be a starter by 06'.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Lynx said:


> Kid could be the next monster in the NBA. Not quite Shaq, but as close as you can get. Think Eddy Curry, but with some heart, concentration and mental toughness (basically Curry if he was as good at defense, rebounds and blocks, as he is in scoring), or he could simply be a 7 foot version of Mike Sweetney. Not bad either. (I know it's a bad choice of word with his heart ailments, but the guy does lack "heart")
> 
> *15 PPG, 9 RPG, 3 BPG I predict in his rookie season.*



lol...

Bynum is a project man, he would be lucky to average those numbers once in his career. He's got Diop part two written all over him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Is Bynum on the block?*

This was something brought up in the Portland forum, so I thought I'd run it by you guys. 

Someone said that various Laker websites and radio shows down in LA were saying that Bynum was going to be traded. The deal that was mentioned by the poster in our forum was 

Bynum 
Divac
Atkins

for 

Ratliff
Jack
You would think other considerations, although he didn't mention that

On the surface I think it helps both teams, but wanted to know what you all think of it.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

Of course I'd do that. It improves the Lakers perimeter defense and inside defense. I have always been very high on Jack and he can come in and contribute right away. Bynum is a project, Divac is old and unproductive and Atkins is a scrub. Ugh... Mihm/Ratliff would be terrible on the boards.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

No he is not on the block but if was going to be dealt we would not take on any big contracts that go past the 2006-2007 season.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

Nothing but another made up rumor. Bynum's not going anywhere. Mitch was just on Fred Roggin's show on 1540 the ticket and brought it up and Mitch flat-out said there's no truth to the Lakers trying to trade him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

This is total bull. It's not happening.

Side note: One thing I really like about Andrew is that he is 7' tall and 285lbs, yet he has a strong, slim build. He doesn't look like he'll have the weight problems that Eddy Curry and DeSagana Diop (had/have). Also, he's only 17 years old, so he'll likely grow another inch or two to be 7'1" or 7'2".


----------



## AutoShackMotorSports (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

Hehehehe, no way....we're not gonna draft Bynum at the 10th and basically give him up for Jack drafted at the 22nd pick....so much pipe!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

I wouldn't be surprised. Kupchak will try to do what's best for the Lakers. If trading Bynum is what is required, then he'll do it. Though I can't imagine many teams know how good the kid is, he didn't do very many workouts.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

This would be a good deal it Ratliff wasn't overpaid and injury prone. 

And the fact it will never happen. If it does I'll put a gay porn star as my avatar.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



CiMa said:


> lol...Bynum is a project man, he would be lucky to average those numbers once in his career. He's got Diop part two written all over him.


you've seen him play i take it?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



CiMa said:


> lol...
> 
> Bynum is a project man, he would be lucky to average those numbers once in his career. He's got Diop part two written all over him.


He avg. 22 PPG, 16 RPG and 5 BPG in high school. I know it's high school but did average those numbers. Plus, there aren't any post players that we can find in the FA market. And Phil was on the board all along to draft Andrew. I expect him to play more minutes than Chris Mihm and Vlade Divac(if he stays in L.A) combined for that matter.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

Not-Going-To-Happened. Ha!


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



sherako said:


> you've seen him play i take it?


Do the math dude. If he had the potential of Shaq then he would have been taken much earlier, like Eddy Curry was. Just because he's 7'0 300 lbs and has some skills doesn't mean he's going to be a dominate force. That's a big misconception these days.

Read the scouting reports on him, he hardly has any skills. He has one or two post moves, he's slow on his feet defensively, and he's not a shot blocking threat.

You're looking at best case, a better rebounding/worse at everything else Eddy Curry. Worst case, DeSagana Diop.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



CiMa said:


> Do the math dude. If he had the potential of Shaq then he would have been taken much earlier, like Eddy Curry was. Just because he's 7'0 300 lbs and has some skills doesn't mean he's going to be a dominate force. That's a big misconception these days.
> 
> Read the scouting reports on him, he hardly has any skills. He has one or two post moves, he's slow on his feet defensively, and he's not a shot blocking threat.
> 
> You're looking at best case, a better rebounding/worse at everything else Eddy Curry. Worst case, DeSagana Diop.


he only worked out for 2 teams


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



> Do the math dude. If he had the potential of Shaq then he would have been taken much earlier, like Eddy Curry was. Just because he's 7'0 300 lbs and has some skills doesn't mean he's going to be a dominate force. That's a big misconception these days.
> 
> Read the scouting reports on him, he hardly has any skills. He has one or two post moves, he's slow on his feet defensively, and he's not a shot blocking threat.
> 
> You're looking at best case, a better rebounding/worse at everything else Eddy Curry. Worst case, DeSagana Diop.


Well, he impressed Phil Jackson of all people, I wouldn't write him off like that.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

lakers are not gonna trade baby shaq ...i think carons outta here though


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



CiMa said:


> Do the math dude. If he had the potential of Shaq then he would have been taken much earlier, like Eddy Curry was. Just because he's 7'0 300 lbs and has some skills doesn't mean he's going to be a dominate force. That's a big misconception these days.
> 
> Read the scouting reports on him, he hardly has any skills. He has one or two post moves, he's slow on his feet defensively, and he's not a shot blocking threat.
> 
> You're looking at best case, a better rebounding/worse at everything else Eddy Curry. Worst case, DeSagana Diop.


Where he was taken in the draft is irrelavent, there are literally dozens and dozens of All Stars, some bonafide superstars, that weren't taken very high in the draft. I'm not sure how you'd know if he has "hardly any skills", since you haven't seen him play and he only did a couple workouts before shutting it down after getting a promise from the Lakers. 

Sorry, but your math isn't very good.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



EHL said:


> Where he was taken in the draft is irrelavent, there are literally dozens and dozens of All Stars, some bonafide superstars, that weren't taken very high in the draft. I'm not sure how you'd know if he has "hardly any skills", since you haven't seen him play and he only did a couple workouts before shutting it down after getting a promise from the Lakers.
> 
> Sorry, but your math isn't very good.


lol burnnnnnn


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



CiMa said:


> Do the math dude. If he had the potential of Shaq then he would have been taken much earlier, like Eddy Curry was. Just because he's 7'0 300 lbs and has some skills doesn't mean he's going to be a dominate force. That's a big misconception these days.
> 
> Read the scouting reports on him, he hardly has any skills. He has one or two post moves, he's slow on his feet defensively, and he's not a shot blocking threat.
> 
> You're looking at best case, a better rebounding/worse at everything else Eddy Curry. Worst case, DeSagana Diop.


Great comparisons here. Like Eddy Curry but different at everything or a guy you say "is not a shot blocking threat" compared to one of the best shot blockers in the league in Diop. Are you just rambling?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

I think worst case Scenario is Jerome James...Diop can't shoot for ****.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

Well, the Blazers apparently like Bynum as well.

What about this trade:

Brian Grant 14,355,648
Vlade Divac 5,393,300
Chucky Atkins 4,500,000
Andrew Bynum ~ 3 Mill

For 

Theo Ratliff 9,684,211
Darius Miles 6,857,143
Jarret Jack ~ 3 Mill
Nick Van Exel 13,688,900

You guys get out of Grants contract, get a quality PG, cap relief via Van Exel and a high-energy swingman in Miles....whom I think Portland can "undervalue" since we're loaded at the SF position. You'd field

Jack
Kobe
Miles
Odom
Ratliff

next year. This would certainly make you competitive faster for Phil Jackson and very athletic throughout the lineup. You'd still have Caron to come off the bench.

What do you think...is this easier to swallow given you get out of Grant's contract?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

^^^^^

Whats the point? We say we like the trade and Mitch logs into this site and makes the deal? 

The bottom line is hes not looking to deal Bynum and these rumors are complete BS.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

The guy has the perfect body for a big man coming out of HS.

He's stronger than Al Jefferson, taller than Stoudemire, and lighter than Curry and Diop.

I'm really liking what I've read in the interviews. He sounds dedicated, passionate, eager to impress and excited about playing for the Lakers.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

I agree that it's just speculation. Apparently Phil loves Bynum...and I don't doubt it for a minute, as Portland was really high on him too.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



EHL said:


> Where he was taken in the draft is irrelavent, there are literally dozens and dozens of All Stars, some bonafide superstars, that weren't taken very high in the draft. I'm not sure how you'd know if he has "hardly any skills", since you haven't seen him play and he only did a couple workouts before shutting it down after getting a promise from the Lakers.
> 
> Sorry, but your math isn't very good.


Ummm read the scouting reports. Those, not me, is what said he hardly has any skills. He hasn't proven anything other than being big to warrant being labeled "The Next Shaq".



> Negatives: He's still very raw offensively and really could use a few years at a top program like UConn. Weight has been an issue in the past. He could stand to lose 20 pounds. *Some scouts wonder if he's the second coming of Desagana Diop.*





> Word: No one did more for their stock than Bynum, who has the size and lower body strength that NBA scouts drool over. Thus, became a pro prospect overnight with his performance. *Not very skilled,* but can get up and down the court and has a towering presence inside. Will be even better when he sheds 15-20 pounds. Still needs to learn the fine art of shot-blocking/post defense so he'll be plagued by foul trouble early in his career, but he's in the right program to learn the trade. Reminiscent of Brendan Haywood with a splash of Coolidge from the White Shadow thrown in.





> If he's smart, he'll go to UConn, learn under Jim Calhoun and Co., form a sick shot blocking combination with Josh Boone, and then see where his stock lies. He's got NBA size - there's really no need to rush. -- Tony Mejia
> 
> He's not ready for the NBA. Not now, and not in two years. Sagana Diop, anyone? -- Gregg Doyel


Just because Phil Jackson likes him doesn't mean jack. Phil is terrible at evaluating big man talent.

I'm not trying to hate, but all I'm saying is don't get so excited. He hasn't proven anything to warrant him being a superstar other than his size. And don't have ridiculous expectations (15 and 9 his first season?) because odds are he won't meet them. Patience is something you Laker fans are going to have to learn about.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Jamel Irief said:


> Great comparisons here. Like Eddy Curry but different at everything or a guy you say "is not a shot blocking threat" compared to one of the best shot blockers in the league in Diop. Are you just rambling?


No, by the next Diop I mean another big man HS bust.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

Of any of the HS Cs to come out recently, I'd say Bynum has the best chance of not being a bust. That said, it's still a possibility. But here is my reasoning...

1) He is a physical beast. At 17yrs old, 7' tall and now down to 275lbs and looking slim, he has the ideal body for a big man coming out of HS. He's predicted to grow another inch or two as well. He's stronger than Al Jefferson (a PF who had great success last year) and lighter than Curry and Diop.

2) He was an honors student. He isn't any regular dumby coming out not caring about his grades. In his workout with the Lakers, he was catching on to the triangle so quickly that Lakers personnel joked that he knew it better than Chris Mihm.

3) He is extremely dedicated. Despite everyone saying he won't do anything this season, Andrew has said that he wants to make some sort of an impact on the court this year and make the Rookie/Sophomore game. His hard workout routine is another example of how determined he is to be a good ball-player.

4) He's learning the sky-hook. This is a plus for anybody. Phil Jackson will be able to help him with this, since it was one of the very few offensive moves that Phil was good at in his playing days.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



CiMa said:


> Ummm read the scouting reports. Those, not me, is what said he hardly has any skills. He hasn't proven anything other than being big to warrant being labeled "The Next Shaq".


Which scouting reports? And why would you base an opinion completely on scouting reports anyway?



> Just because Phil Jackson likes him doesn't mean jack. Phil is terrible at evaluating big man talent.


I never mentioned Phil Jackson liking him, nor do I even know if that's true. 



> I'm not trying to hate, but all I'm saying is don't get so excited. He hasn't proven anything to warrant him being a superstar other than his size. And don't have ridiculous expectations (15 and 9 his first season?) because odds are he won't meet them. Patience is something you Laker fans are going to have to learn about.


I don't know what you're talking about, I never said any of this. I was commenting on your claim that because he wasn't drafted really high he's probably not that good (false), and your claim that he's not very skilled because that's what you read in a (as of yet unidentified) scouting report (FYI, virtually no one knows how good Bynum is, and *no one* knows how good he can be).



CiMa said:


> No, by the next Diop I mean another big man HS bust.


Of all the HS big men that have been drafted there have been quite a few successful ones. Lets look at them:

High school bigs (defined as 6'9"+ and/or 230+ when drafted) taken in the first round since 1995:

95: Garnett
96: J. O'neal
97: none
98: Al Harrington
99: Bender, Leon Smith
00: None
01: Kwame, Chandler, Curry, Diop
02: Amare
03: Kendrik Perkins
04: Dwight Howard, Al Jefferson

The failure rate isn't nearly as bad as you seem to be implying.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



CiMa said:


> No, by the next Diop I mean another big man HS bust.


Oh, so you compared him to Curry and Diop because they are also big men that never went to college. My bad, I actually assumed you knew something about Bynum skills outside of he is big guy from high school.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

Obviously Shaq-like expectations are silly, and that's a given to most of you I'm sure. I'm not going to label this kid anything until I see him play.

Where I think this is a smart pick, is giving him a smaller role right at the beginning. See the Lakers need interior everything. Defense, shotblocking, rebounding, intimidation, toughness, etc. Sure he is a project, but if they can tell him in his first year that his job is to get in the best shape possible and go out and focus on those things alone, that would be putting him in a position to succeed. A 7'0 300 pound player should have no problem with clogging the middle, changing shots around the hoop and fighting for rebounds in his first year out of high school. Him doing those things would help the Lakers a lot, given how big he is. From there, through the season, the Lakers can develop him in other aspects. 

I'm kind of a UNC homer, but I would have loved to see the Lakers take Sean May. He is everything the Lakers need, right away. Post scoring, rebounding, shotblocking, intelligence. He would fit right in with Phil Jackson. Plus he can hit the jumper. Very athletic too, just a matter of dropping a little more weight. He is actually a frighteningly good athlete for a guy who is considered fat and undersized. He really could be the next Elton Brand, but actually better. BUT, like I said, I'm biased. I just love everything about his game. Big guys that skilled, that athletic, that polished and that intelligent are rarities in the draft nowadays. Any big guy with those traits are top 3 picks (Bogut, Okafor, etc). All the rest of the bigs are projects, and I mean all of them.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*



> Whats the point? We say we like the trade and Mitch logs into this site and makes the deal?




You mean that's not how it works?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

The encouraging thing, however is that he's only 17 and he's already talking about how his favorite shot is the skyhook. That shot allowed Kareem to play well beyond his years. Didn't matter how old he was, nobody could defend it. He slowed down big-time, but it really didn't matter. He had a lot of quick people around him to make up for it.

If he ends up somewhere in the middle between Kareem and Shaq, I'd be so stoked!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*

Well Said, DM :greatjob:

Here are some pics of AB after he lost weight. 





































We will never have to worry about AB's work ethic. :bsmile:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*



Jamel Irief said:


> When Shaq came into the NBA he was a chiseled 295 with great quickness and explosive leaping ability. Bynum has a lot of baby fat.


bynum already has a better vertical than Shaq and a higher standing reach,at least according to the article i read..hes super athletic and hes just starting to transform his body


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Lakers draftee a true late bloomer*

Lakers draftee a true late bloomer

By Ross Siler , Staff Writer

As the boys basketball coach at St. Joseph's High in Metuchen, N.J., Mark Taylor had been through the NBA Draft once before with a former player, when Duke guard Jason Williams was taken No. 2 overall by the Chicago Bulls in 2002.

That didn't make the call Taylor got Tuesday night during the car ride home from his son's Little League game any less incredible.

Andrew Bynum, the 7-foot center who transferred to St. Joseph's only two years earlier, was selected in the No. 10 spot by the Lakers, transforming the little-known high school senior into the future of one of the NBA's marquee franchises.

"I think a lot of people were surprised, but the people close to him weren't,' Taylor said in a phone interview. "He just has so much potential. He's got an NBA body, he's got great hands.'

more...
http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~25388~2945034,00.html


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



EHL said:


> Which scouting reports? And why would you base an opinion completely on scouting reports anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> I never mentioned Phil Jackson liking him, nor do I even know if that's true.


Other people did, I was replying to them. 





> I don't know what you're talking about, I never said any of this. I was commenting on your claim that because he wasn't drafted really high he's probably not that good (false), and your claim that he's not very skilled because that's what you read in a (as of yet unidentified) scouting report (FYI, virtually no one knows how good Bynum is, and *no one* knows how good he can be).


again, that's what other people in this thread said.





> Of all the HS big men that have been drafted there have been quite a few successful ones. Lets look at them:
> 
> High school bigs (defined as 6'9"+ and/or 230+ when drafted) taken in the first round since 1995:
> 
> ...


Of those you've listed, I would say 8 are successful, 3 are failures, and 2 are still mysteries. Heck, Kendrick Perkins was also billed as the next Shaq and he's about the same size as Bynum (6-10 280).

Again, all I'm saying is don't expect immediate impact like a Dwight Howard or Amare Stoudemire. That's probably not going to happen. With that said, good luck next season, you'll need it .


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Jamel Irief said:


> Oh, so you compared him to Curry and Diop because they are also big men that never went to college. My bad, I actually assumed you knew something about Bynum skills outside of he is big guy from high school.


Umm don't be such a dick dude, there's really no other way to compare them. Bynum was an unknown all year and he still is, considering he only worked out for < 3 teams.

The Eddy Curry comparison is probably as close to one as you can get. They're the same size and they have almost identical billings coming out of high school, the only difference is Curry was well known and had played against the top competition many times (ala Chandler), while Bynum has been an unknown and hasn't really played against anyone his size. And Bynum by default is a better rebounder than Curry, just because Curry is terrible at it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

Ive seen the kid play , great hands and touch near the hoop. I'd say if he maxed his potential he could be a bigger Duncan. His offense is that smooth he does't have bad habits offensively like playig outside. He uses his body leverage real well and his hook works real well. 

Good pick for the Lakers. Not a project could help this season.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*



Perfection said:


> Well, the Blazers apparently like Bynum as well.
> 
> What about this trade:
> 
> ...


Lakers laugh and say no thanks. Why?

-	Portland is getting most of the benefit of the salary/CAP relief. Your only giving the Lakers 4 mil in CAP relief (Quick – Divac – Atkins) this year while the Lakers give Portland 14 million the year after that and then the Lakers get stuck with Theo and Miles’ contracts. I am laughing at you if you think the Lakers are this financially stupid. Lakers deny this trade for this reason alone.
-	They don’t want or need Miles. 
-	Ratliff is serviceable, but so is Mihm and for a lot less. Neither are really starters.
-	They don’t want Odom at the four.
-	FYI, Miles would not be starting over Caron.

How ‘bout Portland sign and trade SAR and Damon to the Lakers, send the Lakers Jack and Quick for Grant, Atkins and Divac?  The Lakers would have to eat another one of your contracts (maybe you could throw in Theo), and maybe send expiring contracts Slava/George and/or picks to make the salaries work and sweeten the deal. This will never happen either BTW.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Is Bynum on the block?*

When Mitch drafted AB i was kinda skeptical on the pick. I was'nt sure which way the Lakers where heading picking this kid out of HS. But i have to admit, the more i read about him, the more i'm starting to like him. 

-7' 1/4" without shoes
-Good work ethic
-Honor student
-Learning the skyhook
-understanding the triangle in workouts.

I hope this kid does well with the Lakers next season. What PJ should do is play him lotsa minutes to get some NBA exp under his belt. But, knowing PJ, i doubt that will happen.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Initially I was against this pick when it was reported that the Lakers had made him a promise. As ghiman said, I'm starting to come around. I hope he grows into a serviceable player. I'm also glad that we're not making quick fixes just to win right away because we have Phil back. I'm confident in Mitch. He didn't make any moves during the trade deadlines to increase the value of his tradeable commodities. That tells me he has some clue what he's doing instead of running around making Isaiah like moves.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Haha, I wonder who Isiah would've traded Shaq for.

Probably Theo Ratliff, Darius Miles and Ruben Patterson.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Still a kid
Newest Laker Bynum reminds everyone he's 17









Lakers' first-round pick Andrew Bynum picked No. 17, which is also the center's age.

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) -- Andrew Bynum was the youngest player ever taken in the NBA draft, and he plans to remind everyone.

The 17-year-old center was presented with a No. 17 purple-and-gold jersey Thursday by Los Angeles Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak.

Bynum chose the number at the suggestion of his aunt. Now-retired fan favorite Rick Fox previously wore No. 17.

*"I hope to be an impact player," said Bynum, who will play on the Lakers' summer league team.*

The teenager from New Jersey got a welcoming call Thursday from Lakers star Kobe Bryant, who also was drafted out of high school at 17.

"I was a little star-struck," Bynum said. "I was kind of stuttering on the phone."

[More in URL]


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

17? NOOOOOOOOOOOo

That's Foxy's number.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

7'6 wingspan! And he's 7'.25" without shoes at 17, he could still add another inch or two. I'm coming around on this pick..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm encouraged by his recent weight loss. My first goal for the kid was going to involve improving his conditioning. I'm glad that he's already started that. I don't get why people still list the kid at 300 pounds or assume he's going to be 300 pounds. I don't think he's ever been above 285-290 and it's not easy to carry around that much weight, despite his height. We've all become spoiled by Shaq's ability to carry extreme weights well. Shaq came into the league around 290 and didn't lose an ounce of athleticism despite gaining 40-50 pounds over the course of his career. However, he is the exception rather than the rule. Eddy Curry is much more effective at a lighter weight. I think Diop is another guy that could afford to shed 20-25 pounds. I'm glad that Bynum is 275 and I'd like to see him around 260-265 when the season begins. With his work ethic, I think he'll get there.

I also heard that the kid is working on his shooting, which is good to hear. The scouting reports mentioned that he didn't have much range and defenses will collapse on him if he can't make a simple jumper. Duncan is a guy that didn't have great range when he first came to Wake. Ewing didn't have a great jumper either, even out of Georgetown. Both guys developed into excellent shooters by constantly working on their game. Hopefully, this kid does that. His footwork could probably use some work as well.

I think the final step should be learning the offense. It's probably the most arduous part of playing basketball and this offense is the most complex in the league. Even veterans have trouble grasping it. Luckily, this kid is very bright and seems eager to learn as much as he can. As much as he's going to learn in practice, nothing can replace actual game experience. I just hope he picks things up quickly enough to even play 5-10 minutes per game this season. Playing some this year will make it easier for him to challenge for a starting position next year. Hopefully, he progresses quickly enough to supplant Mihm at C in 06'. 

The one thing I hope the Lakers don't do is abuse the kid in the weight room. He's already 7-0 feet tall but he's only 17 and probably isn't done growing. I'd rather he put off lifting heavy weights until a year or two when he's fully developed. Then, he can really work on shaping his body.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



CiMa said:


> Just because Phil Jackson likes him doesn't mean jack. Phil is terrible at evaluating big man talent.


Please cite some facts to back up this statement. Which big men has he evaluated favorably that turned out to be terrible? Who did Phil come out and say "so and so is great" about, who then turned out to be a bust?

These types of statements really get on my nerves because they are intellectually lazy and have no objectively assertable basis.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Lakers Getting Ready for Bynum's Baby Steps*

Lakers Getting Ready for Bynum's Baby Steps

By Mike Bresnahan, Times Staff Writer

Andrew Bynum stepped to the dais and took his first prodigal step as a Laker, posing with jersey No. 17, which just happens to be half of No. 34.

The youngest player drafted in league history smiled and joked and seemed more at ease than most teenagers, paying reverence to the Laker "program," referring to its general manager as "Mr. Kupchak" and admitting with a grin that he stammered a bit when Kobe Bryant called him earlier Thursday.

"I'm Andrew Bynum, just been drafted by the Lakers," he began as he sat down at a news conference, revealing shortly thereafter that he had selected his jersey number to remind fans and foes alike of the age at which he was drafted. (Rick Fox, the last Laker to wear No. 17, obligingly let the number go, Mitch Kupchak said.)

There were other revelations: He had slimmed down to 270 pounds and had a strong feeling he would be drafted by the Lakers on Tuesday night after they had guaranteed they would take him … if he was still available with the 10th pick.

He was, and the Lakers followed through, and Bynum and his family will be moving to L.A. from Metuchen, N.J.

But before their arrival, two questions had already preceded them: How much can be expected from Bynum and how soon?

more...
http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...ll=la-headlines-sports-nba&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Promise to Take Andrew Bynum at #10*



SoCalfan21 said:


> man i cant believe the lakers have chosen someone as old as i am :biggrin:
> 
> 
> btw i saw that myspace....he has all these girl colors in them..what up wit that


http://www.sgvtribune.com/Stories/0,1413,205~29579~2945361,00.html



> If you check out Bynum's Myspace page, you'll find out he takes daily showers, likes "gurlz," Lipton brisk iced tea and pepperoni pizza.
> 
> Yeppers, to borrow a Bynum-ism, he's a kid that has plenty of growing up to do. Now he gets to do it in the spotlight of Staples Center.


 :rofl:


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Rhodes said:


> Please cite some facts to back up this statement. Which big men has he evaluated favorably that turned out to be terrible? Who did Phil come out and say "so and so is great" about, who then turned out to be a bust?
> 
> These types of statements really get on my nerves because they are intellectually lazy and have no objectively assertable basis.



Dickey Simpkins
Jason Caffey
Travis Knight

Now Phil never needed a good big man to win in Chicago, but out of those players, Simpkins was probably the most solid, and his career lasted about 7 years. I also believe Simpkins was taken one pick before Michael Finley.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



CiMa said:


> Dickey Simpkins
> Jason Caffey
> Travis Knight
> 
> Now Phil never needed a good big man to win in Chicago, but out of those players, Simpkins was probably the most solid, and his career lasted about 7 years. I also believe Simpkins was taken one pick before Michael Finley.


Wait, how can you blame Phil for Travis Knight? Knight was drafted by Jerry West. He then signed a big contract with the Celtics and was later traded back to the Lakers. All of this happened before Jackson even stepped foot in LA. He only spent one year in LA under Jackson and that was as Shaq's backup. I don't understand why you included him in your list.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*

Listing a couple players is meaningless. You indicted Jackson of being "terrible at evaluating big men". Prove to us that Jackson had anything to do with the signing of those guys? PJ barely spoke to the two (Chicago) Jerrys , so it's not at all apparent that these were players he evaluated favorably.


----------



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

*Who is Andrew Bynum???*

hey its px again..just want to know who the heck is Andrew Bynum???i see he's a 7 footer 285 pound guy out of high school..he's my age man...only im 7 months older...why the hell did the lakers draft a high school giant??are they that desperate for a replacement for shaq that they get a guy who has the physical likeness of Big Daddy Shaq??


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Lynx said:


> 15 PPG, 9 RPG, 3 BPG I predict in his rookie season.


:laugh: 

Please tell me you meant 15 pts, 9 rebounds and 3 blocks combined for the season.

You Lakers homers are a riot.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Fork said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Please tell me you meant 15 pts, 9 rebounds and 3 blocks combined for the season.
> 
> You Lakers homers are a riot.


i might be new at this but usually.....PPG means points per game?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bynum.. Buss is dreamin about Kobe and Shaq 2


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

AB is not Shaq 2. It wouldn't be appropriate to call him that since he hasn't reached the level of maturity.



> You Lakers homers are a riot.


..yeah we are. Fork you


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Lynx said:


> AB is not Shaq 2. It wouldn't be appropriate to call him that since he hasn't reached the level of maturity.


And he won't average anywhere NEAR 15, 9 and 3 this year. Unless you mean 15 hot dogs eaten before the game, 9 large root beers and 3 bags of popcorn. He's not even going to get off the bench.



Lynx said:


> ..yeah we are. Fork you


That's not very nice.



Then again, it's not very clever either.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Fork said:


> Then again, it's not very clever either.


Nor is your post above.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Pinball said:


> Wait, how can you blame Phil for Travis Knight? Knight was drafted by Jerry West. He then signed a big contract with the Celtics and was later traded back to the Lakers. All of this happened before Jackson even stepped foot in LA. He only spent one year in LA under Jackson and that was as Shaq's backup. I don't understand why you included him in your list.


Wasn't Knight drafted by the Bulls and then subsequently released without so much as attending a practice?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Scuall said:


> Wasn't Knight drafted by the Bulls and then subsequently released without so much as attending a practice?


I just looked it up. You're right, they renounced his rights shortly after drafting him. He then signed with LA before the season began. He actually had a decent rookie season but never lived up to the large contract that he signed. I was wrong about that.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

fork is a dork with too much pork who was delivered by a gay A stork, dawg u weak u should be called a spork :djparty: 

jk i actually i agree w/ alot of what fork said, but when a rhyme comes to me i gotta put down uknow :banana: 
:mob:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Who is Andrew Bynum???*

your worst nightmare :biggrin:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Fork said:


> And he won't average anywhere NEAR 15, 9 and 3 this year. Unless you mean 15 hot dogs eaten before the game, 9 large root beers and 3 bags of popcorn. He's not even going to get off the bench.


:whofarted

Do you even know what goes on in Laker organization? Just today, Lakers and Divac have postposned the matter of whether we are going to pick up the option or not. This delay is an indirect indication that we won't because we ain't going to be paying him $ 5.4 mil next season; and will likely buyout the contract in $2 mil.

He's not getting off the bench? What makes you think that? He has the size and mobility to go out on the court and bang around against Tim, KG and Amare. I am not saying he is going to dominate'em but we defintely need an inside presence to be successful next season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Who is Andrew Bynum???*

please dont make new threads when there is one called *#10 Pick: Andrew Bynum (Everything Andrew here)*


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum*



Rhodes said:


> Listing a couple players is meaningless. You indicted Jackson of being "terrible at evaluating big men". Prove to us that Jackson had anything to do with the signing of those guys? PJ barely spoke to the two (Chicago) Jerrys , so it's not at all apparent that these were players he evaluated favorably.


Those were all players drafted under his tenure as head coach of Chicago.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Lynx said:


> :whofarted
> 
> Do you even know what goes on in Laker organization? Just today, Lakers and Divac have postposned the matter of whether we are going to pick up the option or not. This delay is an indirect indication that we won't because we ain't going to be paying him $ 5.4 mil next season; and will likely buyout the contract in $2 mil.
> 
> He's not getting off the bench? What makes you think that? He has the size and mobility to go out on the court and bang around against Tim, KG and Amare. I am not saying he is going to dominate'em but we defintely need an inside presence to be successful next season.


Yes, I know what's going on in the Laker's organization. 

First of all Chris Mihm, while flat out horrible, is still going to be better than a 17 year old kid. I doubt you get rid of Mihm, so he's going to be starting as it sits right now. Second, it's not like your roster is set in stone as it is right now. You guys will probably sign a center to take up the bulk of the backup minutes OR the starting job so Bynum isn't thrown to the wolves. He's just not going to be in there that much. 

I'm not saying Bynum can't be good down the road, but the expectations are WAY off base. 15, 9 and 3 is completely unrealistic. Al Jefferson, who was a much better high school player and more NBA ready, averaged 6, 6 and 1 in 20 MPG. If Bynum puts up numbers even like that I'd be shocked. Bynum averaged 22 and 12 against a bunch of unathletic 6'5" centers in high school. How's he going to get 15 and 9 against the NBA competition who are much closer to his size and athletic ability? He's not. 

And by the way, you said 'he's not going to dominate'em' Sorry, but 15, 9 and 3 in the west IS dominating. That's top 10 center in the league stats. Brad Miller/Zydrunas Ilgauskas territory. That's better than Amare as a rookie. He simply will not get those kinds of numbers this year.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Hey Fork, whats your favorite team!?

Hey clien, i got one:

Fork eats his dinner with a spork, 
When he was a baby, he got delivered by a pink, fluffy, stork, 
Now that he is hatin' on our #1 draft pick, 
Everyone in the Lakers board thinks he's a *EDIT*

Please no need to insult Laker haters...thanks. -Ron


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> Hey Fork, whats your favorite team!?
> 
> Hey clien, i got one:
> 
> ...


just out of curiousity what exactly is the role of a moderator??? :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> Hey Fork, whats your favorite team!?
> 
> Hey clien, i got one:
> 
> ...



Ron?

what about the greatest poster ever?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sorry Lynx but I got to say that the 15, 9 and 3 are way out there.

That's about what Lamar put up and the #1 pick, Bogut would love to get near that. It's just not going to happen. 

I honestly do not feel he will even be in the rotation next year, but do think he will be on the roster since Phil will love teaching the kid. I read a thread on the portland board couple days ago where they were claiming Phil hates the pick and wants Bynum gone, all based on nothing of course. Actually it was based on the fact that Phil has had superior players play for him in the past so they assume that he wants nothing to do with helping someone reach productive status. It's like when people state he hates small guards because he started Ron Harper. Ignoring that he also started Hodges, Armstrong and Fisher. People just label someone and other sheep keep repeating it without contemplating what they are saying.

Teaching Bynum will probably be his biggest joy next season. If you ever hear this guy speak or read his books you will find out that he takes great pride in the fact that he was instrumental in Pippen's development while he was an assistant. How is he not going to love teaching a freaking honor student who has already shown he is willing to drop 30 pounds and is humble enough to put up a myspace page?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Somehow, I think PJ is going to give him more time than other players we have on the roster.

Divac? Old. 
Grant? Sore knees.
Mihm? Can't be our starter. He puts up number of back-up centers in the league. So I won't have expectation from him.

Phil never hated this pick. It came from Mitch's mouth that PJ was all along on this pick. In the west, you need bigger bodies to bang around, and that is what we can expect from AB. I know, he is a rookie but sometime PJ does go radical too against his will.

On the subject of how he's going to avg. 15 PPG? Easy. 3 dunks, 3 skyhooks and avg. 5 FTA per game. It's optimistic, and I've been that way..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

man i saw a video of baby shaq right now and man he can dunk he busted a amare like 5 times on a another 7 footer.......throw it down big man throw it down!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Hey Fork, whats your favorite team!?
> 
> Hey clien, i got one:
> 
> ...


not bad, what was edited out of that sweet rap "dork"?--whats the big deal hes just spittin hot fire


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No I bet it was *ick


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> Please no need to insult Laker haters...thanks. -Ron


So now I'm a 'laker hater' because I KNOW that Bynum won't put up 15, 9 and 3? You're almost high enough to play for the Blazers.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> No I bet it was *ick


o yeah prob either way hes just spittin hot fire....the 5 best rapper artists of all time....dylan, dylan, dylan, dylan, and dylan(now ghiman, ghiman, clien, clien, & ghiman)

I rip and i rhyme i rhyme and i rip this is the way that dylan spits
You TOO CLOse MAN!!










(not sure if i spelt die-lon correcctly but u know chapplles show)


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I think him being an honor student is overstated.

I'm an honors student at the top of my class with a decent 1430 SAT score. That doesn't mean that I'm not stubborn nor does it mean that don't have potential character issues that may not be good for a basketball team.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> I think him being an honor student is overstated.
> 
> I'm an honors student at the top of my class with a decent 1430 SAT score. That doesn't mean that I'm not stubborn nor does it mean that don't have potential character issues that may not be good for a basketball team.


I think the honor student statement is used to show that he will be able to learn the triangle without any complications.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

clien said:


> not bad, what was edited out of that sweet rap "dork"?--whats the big deal hes just spittin hot fire



i dont know who edited that, ron hasnt posted on the site in a long time, yet alone be a moderator


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> I think him being an honor student is overstated.
> 
> I'm an honors student at the top of my class with a decent 1430 SAT score. That doesn't mean that I'm not stubborn nor does it mean that don't have potential character issues that may not be good for a basketball team.


It means he's studious and has a thrist for knowledge, aka players Phil loves. Not that hes a choir boy.

If you ever read Phil's books he talks about giving books to players, and discussing abstract concepts with them.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Drewbs said:
 

> I think him being an honor student is overstated.
> 
> I'm an honors student at the top of my class with a decent 1430 SAT score. That doesn't mean that I'm not stubborn nor does it mean that don't have potential character issues that may not be good for a basketball team.


well alot of guys make the jump from highschool to pro b/c theyre dumb and couldnt make it to a decent college, but bynum was ready to commit to uconn b/c he didnt want to make the jump unless he was an assured lottory pick, and the lakers assured him that. i think it just shows he very diversified and has his head screwed on straight cuz he wants to play ball not just get paid and him being a lottery pick will get him both


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Fork said:


> So now I'm a 'laker hater' because I KNOW that Bynum won't put up 15, 9 and 3? You're almost high enough to play for the Blazers.


Hey Fork, i'm gonna have to apologize for my previous post. I didnt mean anything by it and i hope i didnt insult you in any way shape or form. As everyone here knows i like to have fun especially with my Laker board comrades so i just wanted you to know i was just joking around. So i apologize. 

BTW, i was the one who added Ron name to the edit. That was dedicated to the people who knew Ron, the BBB.net creator, Laker fan and neighbor who sadly know longer posts here but is still highly respected.

PS, that last word was dork.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ghiman, is a nice guy. :yes:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

HKF said:


> Ghiman, is a nice guy. :yes:


and 1 hell of a rapper l :laugh: l


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Clean it up or people will go *poof*.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I've been meaning to stop by here and congratulate you guys on landing Bynum. I took a lot of grief on the Boston forum for listing you guys as the other big winner in the 2005 draft. Five years down the road Bynum and Green are going to be the two best players out of this pool. A writer friend of mine in New Jersey has seen a lot of AB, and leading up to the draft, when rumours had him slipping to 18, we discussed him on another forum. He gave me his evaluation of Bynum, which I'll post for you here.



> Is Andrew Bynum even entering the draft??? I thought he had committed to UConn - at least that's what he told me - no joke.
> 
> The radio station I work for covers high school hoops in Central NJ and I had the privilege to broadcast a number of his games this past season at St. Joseph of Metuchen. This is a MAN CHILD! He's been listed as anywhere from 6-10 to 7-0, but, being up close to him, he's not quite a 'true' seven-footer. But, he is a thick body - not a string bean by any means. He's still very raw, however. His awesome rebounding and shot-blocking numbers are more a byproduct his sheer size advantage than his footwork, boxing out, or timing abilities. IMO, he's not even close to being ready for a jump to the NBA - a prime example of a player needing the experience and 'seasoning' of college.
> 
> ...


So, enjoy the kid, and by the end of the decade, with Jefferson & Green in Boston and Bynum & Bryant in LA, the war will be back on...


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Andrew no longer has a myspace.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

TheLegend said:


> Andrew no longer has a myspace.


LOL are you serious?

Damn, your right. Oh well, it was funny while it lasted.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> I've been meaning to stop by here and congratulate you guys on landing Bynum. I took a lot of grief on the Boston forum for listing you guys as the other big winner in the 2005 draft. Five years down the road Bynum and Green are going to be the two best players out of this pool. A writer friend of mine in New Jersey has seen a lot of AB, and leading up to the draft, when rumours had him slipping to 18, we discussed him on another forum. He gave me his evaluation of Bynum, which I'll post for you here.
> 
> 
> 
> So, enjoy the kid, and by the end of the decade, with Jefferson & Green in Boston and Bynum & Bryant in LA, the war will be back on...


Damn, I'd love another Lakers-Celtics rivarlry. I don't hate the Celtics anymore, but I'd love to again.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> I've been meaning to stop by here and congratulate you guys on landing Bynum. I took a lot of grief on the Boston forum for listing you guys as the other big winner in the 2005 draft.


Anyone want to bet that Truth34 was giving him grief?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Anyone want to bet that Truth34 was giving him grief?


You would think, but it wasn't. Mostly, I think, because he didn't post in the thread at all. :biggrin:

It was the poster that's calling himself GeraldGreen and the one known as Delonte's Herpes.


----------

